# Autotrail Roof Rack



## themariners (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi,

We are having a Factory Fitted Roof Rack on our New Autotrail Tracker, please could anybody show me a photo of one.

It is the one fitted on the back, so if you wanted you could have a roof box.

Thanks Sue.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sue
Similar to this? This is on a Chieftan but IIRC all the ladders and racks are the same. Yours may be on the other side. That's rhs of rear of the van. Not on the side :lol: 







Autotrail ladder

Dennis

Sorry, there seems to be a problem with the link/piccy. If you go to Autotrail website and search for Chietain model, there is a picture of a rear ladder.


----------



## themariners (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks DJP.

I have been on Autotrail website and can see the ladder ok, but i just wanted to see what the roof rack looked like, thanks again.

Sue


----------

